# AB.Shop im neuen Gewand!



## Dok (9. August 2002)

Ich habe nun den Ab-Shop überarbeitet. Vor allem im hinblickt auf die Shadxperts-Produkte. Es war ja etwas kompliziert mit der Farbtabelle. Ich habe jetzt von jedem &quot;Fisch&quot; der lieferbar ist (es werden immer mehr werden) ein Bild in den Shop gestellt. So kann man sich ein besseres Bild von der Farbgebung machen.
Ich denke das es so jetzt einfacher wird.


----------



## til (9. August 2002)

Hab ich gestern Abend gesehen. Finde es wirklich viel besser so.
Manche Produkte hatten aber Preis 0.00 € bis man zum ersten mal die Grösse ändert??


----------



## Dok (9. August 2002)

Wenn das gestern abend war kann das sein weil ich da noch mit dem einspielen der Daten beschäftigt war!


----------



## Tiffy (9. August 2002)

Jo, ist super geworden :m


----------



## Albatros (9. August 2002)

gute Arbeit Dok, sieht ja klasse aus#6


----------



## Kunze (9. August 2002)

Hallo! Sieht jetzt klar und übersichtlich aus. #6 #h


----------



## hecht24 (9. August 2002)

:m:m:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. August 2002)

Hallo Dok

Saubere und fleißige Arbeit.#6


----------



## Klausi (9. August 2002)

Ist Klasse gemacht:m


----------



## Ace (9. August 2002)

stark#6


----------



## masch1 (9. August 2002)

Sehr einfach ohne viel Schnick-Schnack sehr übersichtlich
gut da kann man Einkaufen :g  :g


----------



## Schulti (10. August 2002)

Prima!!#6


----------

